# Jack Mason Brand



## Eric Barton (Jul 5, 2015)

Interested to know what you guys think about Jack Mason Branded watched. Designed in TX but obviously made across the pond. Got this watch for my birthday from my wife. I love it. This watch looks great with a lot of different combos. It's a classic pilot watch. I surprisingly like the hands. The way they slope inwards starting larger towards the middle out to a sharp point make it really easy to tell the time with just a quick glance. The crown isn't a screw down crown but it's still 100m water resistant. You also can't hear a tick. I appreciate that. Watches without a screw down crown always worry me. I love watches but ironically hate the ticking sound of a clock. Stupid, I know. The second hand has red, white, and blue on it. Additionally the crown is also diamond shaped and stays true to the pilot flieger heritage and is oversized. I love it. Also, the date is where the 6 would be and has a black date wheel so it matches the matte black dial. I love how there is a polished ring on the bottom of the brushed metal bezel. The chamferred edge really catches the light and pops against the brushed metal.
The only con I can find is the fact that it is a mineral crystal. That being said if you want a sapphire, get the auto.
This watch is classic. Will never go out of style. Also, the bands have a quick release pin on them. I have no idea why other people don't do this more. Makes changing watch straps so easy, about 10 seconds. I am a watch guy, I have all the tools, lots of watches and I don't think I can go back to traditional straps. I've already ordered two additional straps and really happy with this watch.


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

I like the look. Sort of a 3-hander version of the iwc top gun aesthetic. What's the size and price?


----------



## Eric Barton (Jul 5, 2015)

robbery said:


> I like the look. Sort of a 3-hander version of the iwc top gun aesthetic. What's the size and price?


Only $195 and I believe it's 42mm. Good size.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironkerrtain (Jun 10, 2014)

I tried a couple of these on at my local Nordstrom when they were on sale. Very tempted because I love the design. But alas I have small wrists and the 42mm size was just a tad bit too large. Wish they made 38 or 40mm options.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fna2005 (Oct 27, 2008)

I love the design and overall quality of JM - very solid and heavy watch. I wish they'll make smaller version of this model in the future.


----------



## Kflo01 (Jan 25, 2015)

I have this same watch the OP has. I HATE fashion watches. This is as about as close to a fashion watch as I'd get but it is a smooth looking watch. Very classic, Very classy. Can be dressy or rugged. I got it for $50.00 used on Ebay.
Not sure if Jack Mason is truly considered a fashion watch or not but this model is on point. Great job by them.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

I bought a new one but not from the manufacture and I really like mine. I would call them a micro-brand that makes a decent product for the $. 
Love the looks of them too and I like that the owners took the truck and trailer around to pitch their watches. Great back story. 
Strap feels like it will last forever.


----------



## cubdog (Jan 12, 2016)

I have one of these arriving next week. $51 from proozy.com. i really like pilot watches so l was excited to find this deal. Hopefully it's as nice as it looks in pictures. If so I may have to pick one of their field watches. Same price too!


----------



## cubdog (Jan 12, 2016)

I forgot to post a picture as promised so here is mine. I really like the look of this watch.
View attachment IMG_1050.JPG


----------



## Dan R. (Sep 15, 2021)

I recently purchased a brand new Jack Mason watch on eBay. While the JM-F401-023 is a good looking model and keeps reasonable time, it does fall short in one key area. 

One of the most important elements in my decision to buy the item was it being described as treated with Superluminova. Compared to all of my other watches treated with this same luminescent material, the Jack Mason doesn't come anywhere close to being acceptable. 

Attached are photos of my Jack Mason and another one of my watches treated with Superluminova exposed to light excitement. The photo of the Jack Mason watch was taken after a full two hours under a light source and the other watch after only two minutes of exposure to the same light source. 

When I contacted Jack Mason abut the issue, the customer service representative stated that "unfortunately we can not 'repair' this sort of issue". She also noted that that the company was well aware of this problem and "would be sure to refer the matter to the product development team". 

Net-net, this response contradicts all of the statements about high-touch customer service that Jack Mason promises on its website. The company could easily rectify the problem if they really stood behind their product. 

I now am sending my Jack Mason watch out for remedial Superluminova treatment.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

bought a couple more from the manufacture on sale. Really like what they have for the $.


----------



## timmat (Jan 4, 2022)

Couldn’t resist the ice blue dial chrono…


----------



## Solauto (Aug 12, 2020)

I’ve got a Halyard GMT and am just in love with it. Currently not available on their website and I am already anxious they will discontinue it and I’ll be out of luck if I ever need a second one.

I concur about the lume though; my lume is weak at best, nonexistent typically.


----------

